# AR sights....



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

What kind of sights or optics do y'all have on your AR? I have a heavy barrel Rock River Arms with a lot of glass on top for my long range coyote control but I'm wanting to get something else for 100 yards and under and was wondering if I should go with iron sights, holo, or red dot. Suggestions?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I suggest Aimpoint.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> I suggest Aimpoint.


X2...or Trijicon Reflex


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

burris ar-332 with a burris fast fire 3 at a 45 degree angle on top of that. only good for short range stuff in my opinion. but it does look cool ...


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

The point of the red dot optics is to get quickly on target at short to moderate distances. Just a consideration that you might want to put separate optics for this chore on a second upper receiver with a shorter and lighter barrel. Then you can swap back to your bull barrel upper with magnified optics without having to mount and sight in optics every time.

I personally like the EoTech with the single transverse lithium battery and side controls.


----------



## Ntx13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Aimpoint is the way to go. Check out the Aimpoint PRO (patrol rifle optic). For the money, probably the best deal out there. I use mine all the time and love it!


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

horned frog said:


> The point of the red dot optics is to get quickly on target at short to moderate distances. Just a consideration that you might want to put separate optics for this chore on a second upper receiver with a shorter and lighter barrel. Then you can swap back to your bull barrel upper with magnified optics without having to mount and sight in optics every time.
> 
> I personally like the EoTech with the single transverse lithium battery and side controls.


Good idea....hadn't thought of that! Thanks!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looky looky

https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary-Arms-1-6X-Scope-with-ACSS-Reticle-p/pa1-6xrbd.htm

I have the straight 6x ACSS and I *********** hate them for coming out with a 1-6 version after I already bought the 6x. 
It's awesome in it's awesomeness and I love it.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Looky looky
> 
> https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary-Arms-1-6X-Scope-with-ACSS-Reticle-p/pa1-6xrbd.htm
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

horned frog said:


> The point of the red dot optics is to get quickly on target at short to moderate distances. Just a consideration that you might want to put separate optics for this chore on a second upper receiver with a shorter and lighter barrel. Then you can swap back to your bull barrel upper with magnified optics without having to mount and sight in optics every time.
> 
> I personally like the EoTech with the single transverse lithium battery and side controls.


Same here I have an EoTech and love it,


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

i have a 4X ACOG and it works well for mid to long range 5.56 shots. I'd agree with what others here have said about Eotech and Aimpoint. You can still add a magnifier to either to achieve magnification for better accuracy at further distances.

America's sporting rifle sure is fun to customize. you rarely see two with the exact same set-up.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*AR15 Optics*

You need to check out or go to Primary Arms. Great people and great service. They have low budget quality optics up to the very best top end stuff.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I keep one AR simple...BUIS only. I like shooting ring and post sights for some reason...for busting clay pigeons off the berm at 25-50 yards (NO BATTERIES REQUIRED) they are just fun and fast! I encourage people to give them a real fair try. With a little practice (fun!) you can get surprisingly good with them in a short time. Don't get me wrong, for my varminter, my Nikon Monarch is my friend! I've had great luck with their scopes. But, for a fun, fast sighting arrangement, the old irons are worth maintaining proficiency upon.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Irons are great, but the red dot is faster and much easier to shoot with. I use both and am proficient with both and I still prefer the red dot. Battery life is in the neighborhood of 5 years with the Aimpoint. I just leave it on and change the battery once a year for peace of mind.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

txbred said:


> i have a 4X ACOG and it works well for mid to long range 5.56 shots. I'd agree with what others here have said about Eotech and Aimpoint. You can still add a magnifier to either to achieve magnification for better accuracy at further distances.
> 
> America's sporting rifle sure is fun to customize. you rarely see two with the exact same set-up.


I have an A4 clone with an ACOG on it, and for close shots...it's quite easy once you get used to the technique. I use both eyes, and focus on the target, and when I see the red chevron over it in my 'peripheral' (don't know the correct term)...I press the trigger...quick and easy.

I love my ACOG...they are just awesome, bombproof, fool proof, etc. They are pricey but buy once, cry once!


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

CoastalAngler said:


> I have an A4 clone with an ACOG on it, and for close shots...it's quite easy once you get used to the technique. I use both eyes, and focus on the target, and when I see the red chevron over it in my 'peripheral' (don't know the correct term)...I press the trigger...quick and easy.
> 
> I love my ACOG...they are just awesome, bombproof, fool proof, etc. They are pricey but buy once, cry once!


it's called the Bindon Aiming Concept (BAC). If i ever have a CQB with a boar it will be handy. Not sure the "Tony Montana" method would be as effective.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Aimpoint H1. I have six of them. Best red dot site made. Small, lightweight, 7 year battery like.










My bedroom guns. I have an Aimpoint H1 on the AR15 SBR









Internet photo, not my rifle.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have a leupold vx3 1.5-5 x20 and its a 30mm tube (I think) with a illuminated German #4 reticle in a Larue mount. I really like it and it suites me well


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Saw this Burris at my local Academy yesterday....looks like the best of both worlds! Anyone have any experience with this one? Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a few friends running this optic. For the money it is a great scope. The reticle is a little busy for my taste, but for a solid 1-4X it is worth it.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

SpoonFedRed said:


> Saw this Burris at my local Academy yesterday....looks like the best of both worlds! Anyone have any experience with this one? Thanks for all the suggestions!


I prefer the red dot mounted at a 45 degree angle above the ejection port area. With it as high as that picture, you'd have to lift your head from the stock to line up behind it. With the dot on a 45 mount, a little twist of the rifle and you are lined up.

Here is an example of the side mounted dot in a master's hands.


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

That gun is already heavy as hell out of the box...I would go with Daniel Defense Irons. I would go with an Aimpoint if I just had to hang something on it.
TS


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

If that Burris is what you want, I don't know why it wouldn't work for you.

That particular scheme of placing a RDS on top of a magnified optic has simply never interested me. On the other hand, I do like a RDS placed a little higher than some folks.

You said out to 100 yards. I have two rifles and an SBR that I think of as "100-yard" firearms, even though the two rifles will actually do a lot better than that. For those three, I like a simple unmagnified RDS. An RM06 on an HK-53 knock-off, an RM06 on a SAM7R, and an Aimpoint T-1 on a 556R.

The only thing that OpticsPlanet is good for is user reviews. There are typically enough reviews so that you can throw away the non-sense and still get a good idea of what you're looking at. The way I read the reviews, I see no reason why you shouldn't get that if you want it. I know you said you're seeing it at Academy.

One user observes that the FastFire doesn't have the audible and feelable clicks when adjusting the sight like my Trijicon does. That's no big deal.

Another user observes that the FastFire is redundant, seeing as how the 1-4x has an illuminated reticle. Whether or not what you're looking at has an illuminated reticle, I don't know. If it does, I can't imagine it's visible in bright daylight. I could be wrong.

This is a heavy rifle (milled AK) that doesn't need any more weight than is necessary sitting on top of it. Fired the first time today at only 42 yards with Golden Tiger ammo. The RM06 is 3.25 MOA with adjustable brightness. The adjustable ones can actually be turned off. You could probably make that battery last a few years.

That TWS top cover came from this Primary Arms that everyone goes on about. Ordered it last Thursday and got it Friday. Regular UPS. If I had selected USPS, it would have rolled right past Victoria down to Corpus, and then come back up to Victoria, delaying receipt for an additional day or two.










.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

That pic is not meant to be a show of some kind of precision shooting. I don't have an interest in that sort of thing.

There are actually folks on some forums who would probably tell me I could tighten that up if I would simply remove that cleaning rod from under the barrel. I don't care about any of that.

.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Not to change the topic of the thread, I will start another thread about OpticsPlanet reviews.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll be watching for that.

My most favorite review of all time was at a different vendor's site. Some knucklehead gave a spotting scope a rating of 2 out of 5 because of the misleading photo attached to the product description.

He saw the pic and thought the tripod should be about 6 feet high. Everybody knows those things only sit about maybe a foot high.

Everybody except that guy.

.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I put a Vortex SPARC on my CQB AR. It works great out to 100 yards on an 8x11 piece of paper. I had an Eotec before and was not very thrilled with its physical size. Other than that it was a great sight.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

SmithEC said:


> If that Burris is what you want, I don't know why it wouldn't work for you.
> 
> That particular scheme of placing a RDS on top of a magnified optic has simply never interested me. On the other hand, I do like a RDS placed a little higher than some folks.
> 
> ...


Hey, what kind of rear sight/top rail is that on your AK?

I kind of like the look of that, and like the idea of a 'peep sight' as opposed to the junk stock AK sights.

Thanks.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

It's a Texas Weapons System Dog Leg scope rail (tws32310) with the optional peep sight (tws42315).

I have this one installed with the rear sight leaf spring in place. Plenty of folks will leave that out for ease of installation. I leave it in there so everything locks up real tight.

With that RMR out of the way, that rear sight does work very nicely.

.


----------

